# FEL for Yanmars



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Other than the Koyker 140 front end loader for my Yanmar, what other brands are out there? Recently, I've seen a YM1500 with a Bush Hog QT FEL. 

What brands are out there for our Yanmars? What brand do you have? 

Thanks as I start to research this and make a choice towards a FEL for my girl.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Coldwater Tractors makes the least expensive and I have never heard a complaint about them in my years of following these forums. http://www.buzzfile.com/business/Coldwater-Tractors-Inc-360-533-2160


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A broad selection of front loaders is available, just go to any of the following manufacturers and select the fitment for your tractor: Westendorf, Koyker, Woods, Brush Hog, Miller Loaders, then you have the cast of many Chinese loaders from Wheel Tractor.com, and the choice of many locally built loaders from the segment of independent manufacturers like the one listed in the previous post. If you have a grey market tractor seller nearby, they will have a local firm that builds loaders for what they sell, and usually at a price far below the name brands.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Coldwater Tractors makes the least expensive and I have never heard a complaint about them in my years of following these forums. http://www.buzzfile.com/business/Coldwater-Tractors-Inc-360-533-2160
> View attachment 43881


Winston, is that a photo from your place? 

And where is Coldwater located?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RC Wells said:


> A broad selection of front loaders is available, just go to any of the following manufacturers and select the fitment for your tractor: Westendorf, Koyker, Woods, Brush Hog, Miller Loaders, then you have the cast of many Chinese loaders from Wheel Tractor.com, and the choice of many locally built loaders from the segment of independent manufacturers like the one listed in the previous post. If you have a grey market tractor seller nearby, they will have a local firm that builds loaders for what they sell, and usually at a price far below the name brands.


Oh, I use to live close enough to Fredricks Import, now I'm over a day travel.  There are a few Koyker places near me and IA isn't too far now. 

I do know that what ever fits a JD 850/950 will fit mine.  

Thanks, I'll poke around.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> Winston, is that a photo from your place?
> 
> And where is Coldwater located?





winston said:


> Coldwater Tractors makes the least expensive and I have never heard a complaint about them in my years of following these forums. http://www.buzzfile.com/business/Coldwater-Tractors-Inc-360-533-2160
> View attachment 43881


WOW, the are on the west coast, like right on the shore further than Seattle! How can they be cost effective? I'm now 2hrs west outside of Milwaukee


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I certainly can't give you a price but just from reading the forums I would guess one to fit your tractor would be in the $2000 range and about $500 shipping. That may still come in less than the major brands. I would be surprised if the mounting hardware for the John Deere and your Yanmar would be the same. Coldwater will fab it to fit your tractor.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> I would be surprised if the mounting hardware for the John Deere and your Yanmar would be the same. Coldwater will fab it to fit your tractor.


Looked at my JD850 when I had it and the YM2500/YM2610 when I was down at Fredricks. The same frame and mounting locations are there. 

Hey, I've been working on that YM2610 Service Parts manual. Scanned all the pages, but even at 400dpi the resolution isn't crisp. Plus the file sizes per each page are large. Soooo, page by page, I'm editing to make it crisp and try to get the file size down before making a full PDF. But, if the PDF is too big, it may need to be made in sections. The original pages were not clear to being with. On part numbers that are not readable on the paper copy, I just type the number a few different times in a search engine and when a hit happens, I check the image of reference or the name.  It's been working alright, but does take time.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Wouldn't mind having a copy if it works out ok. 
Might fine this interesting: https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/381789-coldwater-tractor-front-end-loader.html


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> View attachment 43881


So there is a YM2000 grappling a Kubota, then what seems to be another Yanmar to the left? And maybe a Mitsubishi to the right? Do all of these run right now? 

A friend of mine bought a new LS. He's had nothing but troubles with it. He's now convinced that these newer CUTs with computers are junk. In just one day, he's had to restart the LS nearly a 100 times. I told him about Fredricks. He lives in MS. Maybe he'll sell the LS and get a YM with Power-Shift. I told him about the YM1720 that is OE with power steering. He wants his wife to use it too. Thus, PS is a must.  

Have you started planting yet? We have started indoors for now. Sooooo cold in southern WI. Sure miss TN !!!! BTW, I lost your email address.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Wouldn't mind having a copy if it works out ok.
> Might fine this interesting: https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/381789-coldwater-tractor-front-end-loader.html


Thanks! That is a GREAT write up! Love it. A good find.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread is long but good pictures on first page. https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/yanmar/355693-coldwater-tractor-loader-install.html


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

bmaverick said:


> So there is a YM2000 grappling a Kubota, then what seems to be another Yanmar to the left? And maybe a Mitsubishi to the right? Do all of these run right now?
> 
> A friend of mine bought a new LS. He's had nothing but troubles with it. He's now convinced that these newer CUTs with computers are junk. In just one day, he's had to restart the LS nearly a 100 times. I told him about Fredricks. He lives in MS. Maybe he'll sell the LS and get a YM with Power-Shift. I told him about the YM1720 that is OE with power steering. He wants his wife to use it too. Thus, PS is a must.
> 
> Have you started planting yet? We have started indoors for now. Sooooo cold in southern WI. Sure miss TN !!!! BTW, I lost your email address.


[email protected] I will remove this shortly. That is just a picture from Coldwater, I know nothing of it other than I wouldn't want to be under the tractor lifted in the air. 

I have a crop of English peas about 3" high and onions looking good. A little spinach, potatoes just about ready to break the ground. I was worried about my peas as the temperature got down around 23F two mornings but they came right on through it with no harm.


----------

